# Waterproofing and keeping warm outdoors



## Kizza (Jan 1, 2012)

So, If I get a new bunny which is highly likely, I am going to have to house the new bun and Rocky outdoors. At the moment Rocky is by himself under our pergola which is fine as it is very well protected from the weather.

If I make a cage and run out in the yard, 2 things worry me. The rain and the cold weather.

Any tips on how I can make the cage waterproof? I have a typical ebay bought dog kennel (huge one) made from fir wood which isn't waterproof so I will probably use some plastic tarps or make something with a proper tin roof to keep the rain off. The kennel is elevated which is good. I also dont know what wood to make the run out of.

My other concern is the cold weather. I don't get snow but temps can drop to around 10 degrees (celcius) or a bit less at night. Any tips on keeping things warm in winter for an outside cage?

Space isn't really an issue as I have a REALLY big yard and hopefully I can bond Rocky with the new bunny and they can eventually live together. if not it's back to the drawing board lol

:bunny16


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi there! Check out this site and scroll on down to SAFER OUTDOOR RUNS or something like that! Hope it inspires you!
http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/CoolHabitats/tabid/71/Default.aspx

Jj


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fir is on the list of toxic plants of pesches.com/gardenrx.reference/toxicity. So because the rabbits might chew on it, could you cover the wood up in some way? Maybe you could make a run that extended from the pergola & not use the kennel.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Jj I would love to build a bunny mansion like that one! so roomy! Something that big I will have to wait until I buy a house but definitely gives me something to think about. You can buy cheapish cubby houses for kids so perhaps I will install one and attach a covered run at the end, it's smaller but same idea.

Thanks LakeCondo, fir is on the toxic list but he isn't much of a chewer and he never chews the kennel. If he did I would get rid of it. Most of the wood is covered inside by various things so it's all good.

Ideally I would like to keep bunnies inside but that will have to wait until I have my own place :bunny16


----------



## tamsin (Jan 1, 2012)

Keeping rabbits outside is quite normal in the UK so if you hunt around the UK websites you'll find lots of weather proofing tips, here are some of mine: http://www.therabbithouse.com/outdoor/rabbitwinter.asp 

Ten degrees Celsius isn't really cold for bunnies, so you shouldn't need insulation or anything, just a basic waterproof area with some bedding - we'd use a hutch for this, wooden but raised on legs and with roofing felt on top - these stay warm & dry inside.

For the rest of the area, you can add some rain protection with a tarp or plastic shower curtain. 

I'm not sure what a typical kennel looks like where you are, it doesn't sound like ours which is more like a wooden shed with an aviary attached.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 1, 2012)

Good to know that 10 degrees isn't too cold for Rocky, I stressed a lot about it last winter, probably because I get so cold myself lol

His kennel is for a medium sized dog but bigger than the normal plastic bottomed and wire framed cages you get everywhere.

I think I will just put this out in the yard under the shaded area under the trees with a big run and cover up the top. When winter comes I will just make amendments as we go. If I get another bunny I will keep him under the pergola until he/she is bonded with Rocky then if all goes well they can live together 

I wish I could build something grand but I'm not very handy


----------



## Deif (Jan 2, 2012)

hi i use bubble wrap stapled around our hutches for extra warmth and corrigated plastic sheeting for water proofing when it rains, im in the uk we got to -15 last january which was pretty scary i was so worried they would get too cold but they were fine, i kept them warm with lots of straw and hay bedding  xxx


----------



## tamsin (Jan 2, 2012)

It sounds a bit like what we'd called a crate. If it's bars all around he'll need some sort of sleeping box with bedding in to cosy up in.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a wooden one, not one of those dog crates. I think I have a few ideas in my head now of what to build and how to keep the water from getting in, thanks guys!

:bunny16


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm from the Hills and it gets to -4 at night in winter but I'm more concerned about what your plan is for summer if you're going to have tin roofing? As my bunnies are inside everyday atm cos it's been 40 degrees celcius down here... How warm does Wollongong get?


----------



## Kizza (Jan 3, 2012)

Gets to about 30 degrees here in summer maybe a little more sometimes. If it gets really hot he comes inside in the small cage with a fan circulating around him for some air flow, and some frozen water bottles to lay against. It is much cooler outside under the trees which is also why I want a stable outdoor cage.

I think I will put his existing kennel out there with a run attached for now. I just wasn't sure how I could keep the rain from getting into the wood and also Rocky's face lol

I'm still debating getting another bunny. If I do I will have to have 2 enclosures and they will definitely have to bee outside.

I would love to have a wooden shed with a big enclosure attached like Jj posted but I think thats a little too much to impose on my mum just yet. i am hopeful for the future though


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure Rocky will appreciate any type of run you make up for him even if it's not what Jj posted ha ha. But for the time being, a plastic tarp to block the rain sounds fine as long as no mozzies can get in... and just have lots of hay for bedding.

:muscleman:


----------



## doodlebugger (Jan 4, 2012)

This is our outdoor hutch. We live in Kentucky. With the wind chill, it's going to be in single digits tonight. The rabbit in the hutch is a Flemish Giant who now lives inside our house. We use this hutch for a mini lop that was given to us. It has had quite a few modifications since this picture. We have replaced the fencing with smaller gauge wire. The mini lop lived outside with the previous owner, and is by himself. We took the wood box house and cut it in half to make it shorter, so he would be able to have more of a hidey hole. It's filled with timothy hay and has a sheet of wood under the bottom to block out any drafts. Our mini lop uses it, but not often. Tonight, when I went out to thaw out his water bottle and check food supply, he was still sitting in a corner. Yesterday, he was covered in snow that had blown in, but still in his favorite corner exposed to the elements. We had all the tarps pulled down except the long side you see facing the camera in this pic. We wanted to make sure he had adequate ventilation, but he kept sleeping outside in the corner and not using his box. So, we pulled the tarp down, but didn't strap it down. We figured if the rabbit wasn't going to sleep in the box, it would be best to put all the sides down, but we didn't want to limit his ventilation. But, air is able to get in when it blows the front tarp up, as well as through the small holes at the top where the roof meets the top of the cage. I hope that makes sense. He was fine when I was out there - and although his ears were a bit cold, his body felt warm. So, my question is - is this okay? Should we worry about ventilation? Should we leave the one tarp pulled up? Should we do anything else? If a bun won't drink out of a crock, is changing the water bottle twice a day enough? We are also feeding greens and pellets. I just want to do right by this little fellow.....we've made tremendous progress with him.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 4, 2012)

Doodlebugger, The only problem I can think of is to be worried if snow does get into the area your bunny is sitting... Because if the snow begins to melt on him and although he feels dry from the outside under his fur it could still be damp and cause him to become very cold.

I think it would be best to have the tarp covering it completely to make sure the entire inside is dry for him and the hay bedding should do good. I don't think if you strap the tarp down it will stop any ventilation getting in so it should be okay.

I only change my bunnies water bowl once in the morning and then again in the late afternoon. I use a large ceramic dog bowl... if that helps you at all...

People have their own opinion on pellets... I personally prefer my bunnies to have hay based pellets from a special fodder store.... 

This is just my personal opinion and I'm only new to bunnies for the past 6 or so months now. so see what other feedback you get from experienced bunny people here, they're a great help


----------



## doodlebugger (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone think I should put a tarp around the bottom? Not on the bottom, but going around the cage to keep out drafts from underneath? There are slats, and then there is wire, and then there are trays that catch the poo and pee. But there is a good 1-2 inch gap between the trays and the bottom wire. We checked him this morning and he seems to be doing alright, but I want to make sure the little fellow can get warm if he needs to. Last night I could see my breath inside his cage. That really freaked me out!


----------



## tamsin (Jan 4, 2012)

In the UK, we would have a solid bottom and then a litter tray inside, like you would use for a house rabbit - might be worth a try as that would reduce the draft a lot. If your worried about cleaning, cover the floor with viynal/lino so it will wipe clean.

Alternately, straw is an excellent insulator, a layer of that on the base, or a tray full in his preferred sitting spot will give him something warm to huddle down in.

Rabbits often do prefer to sit out rather than in the sleeping box, I presume because they are naturally active at night. I would pull the tarps down on all four sides, as long as you don't have an air tight seal on the corners there should be enough ventilation. 

Tarps are good for keeping out wind/rain but don't insulate much, you could add in a layer of bubble wrap, or an old blanket under the tarp to keep the warmth in. Another option would be to swap to wooden shutters, in the uk, we usually have solid sides/back and just the front long side as mesh. 

The position makes a difference to, often the warmest spot outside will be tucked in a sheltered area against the house.


----------



## doodlebugger (Jan 4, 2012)

We put the tarp sides down, used some old blankets on top of that, and covered those with another tarp. We noticed that the water bottle was not as frozen (there was ice in it, but he could still drink the water) after just having the tarps down today. So, that motivated us to make these changes. We did leave one side open during the day. We left one side open during the daytime, and he stayed on that side. He was very active, curious, and explored every aspect of the "new" surroundings. We tried to add a cardboard box, but he was not happy - he moved it all over the place and seemed insulted! LOL So, we took that out. My concern is that when we close all the tarps, he seems unhappy. He gravitates towards any side that has light, particularly a certain corner. I just don't want him to be depressed.....we have worked hard to bond with him, and I don't want this to set us back.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everybunny 
Just a friendly reminder that if anyone else has questions regarding housing that they are welcome to post them on there own threads. Let's keep future comments on this post directed at the OP and her questions. Thanks


----------



## doodlebugger (Jan 5, 2012)

Oops. Sorry! :blushan:

I will create a new thread if I have any more questions. Sorry OP!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 5, 2012)

I found this article interesting and helpful.



First, place the hutch in the most protected area of your yard. A hutch in a shady area of the yard will be cooler for the rabbit during periods of extreme heat. The trees act as a protection against the sun and possibly the wind as well. Don't put the hutch in an open area unless you have no choice. Wind is not a good thing and a hutch nestled against the side of an outdoor building, like a garage or a shed, is a vastly superior arrangement.

Second, while it is impossible to make any rabbit hutch 100% waterproof, there are some things you can do to ensure adequate protection. Flat roofed hutches are invitations to moisture accumulation in the roof material. Once there, the moisture will make the hutch colder in the winter and more hot and humid in the summer. Don't feel secure if you have varnished the roof, as varnishes fail over time. Consider adding a custom slant roof over the existing roof.

Third, shingles are the best roofing cover for both commercially available hutches that come without them and for hutches you have built on your own. Shingles allow water to run off and not accumulate on the roof. They would afford complete protection from the rain if only the rain always fell straight down. Unfortunately, it doesn't.

Some owners used blue tarpaulins or sheets of plastic as covers in the belief they offer protection from both the wind and the rain. However, even if you feel they are adequately secured to the hutch, strong winds can blow them loose. In addition, if the plastic cover remains in place during periods of rain with high humidity, the atmosphere within the hutch can become very uncomfortable. The best protection is actually to make sure the rabbit has an enclosed den space within the hutch. Most two story rabbit hutches have a smaller compartment on the second floor that serves this purpose.

Whatever additional weatherproofing protection you provide, ongoing maintenance is crucial. Check the hutch after extreme weather to see how well plastic covers or shingles have held up. If you've used varnish on parts of the hutch, check it for deterioration of the protective coating.

When all is said and done there is little you can do to completely protect your rabbit from extreme weather conditions. Long periods of rain will lead to uncomfortable humidity within the hutch, regardless of where you place it or how you cover it. Extremes in both cold and hot temperatures penetrate even the best protected hutch, resulting in a stressed rabbit.

Here's a radical thought for weatherproofing your rabbit hutch. Why not provide indoor living quarters for use during extreme weather?



Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/3912556


----------



## tamsin (Jan 5, 2012)

Rabbits do like to be able to look out, maybe you could replace the front tarp with something clear eg the clear sheeting they use on poly tunnels (you can sometimes buy this off the roll at garden centres). A clear shower curtain is another option but they tend to only last a season as they aren't UV stable so the sun ruins the plastic over time.


----------



## MILU (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice thread, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kizza (Jan 6, 2012)

That's a great article Fraggles, thank you


----------

